# Diese Trends prägen die industrielle Automatisierung im Jahr 2022



## IXON GmbH (15 Dezember 2021)

Das Jahr 2021 neigt sich dem Ende zu, daher werfen wir einen Blick darauf, was das neue Jahr für die industrielle Automatisierung bringen wird. Was sind die industriellen IoT-Trends für 2022? Eines ist sicher: Obwohl Maschinenbauer und Hersteller dem industriellen Internet der Dinge anfangs skeptisch gegenüberstanden, erkennen sie zunehmend den Wert von vernetzten Maschinen. 

Angesichts des Mangels an Ingenieuren und der Reisebeschränkungen hat das IIoT in den letzten Jahren seinen Wert bewiesen. Fernzugriff und Konnektivität sind zu einem Standardbestandteil unserer täglichen Arbeit geworden.

Aber es liegt in der Natur des IIoT, dass es sich in einem unglaublichen Tempo weiterentwickelt. Basierend auf den Erkenntnissen unserer eigenen Branchenexperten und unserer Partner im Bereich der industriellen Automatisierung sehen wir einige wichtige Trends auf dem Markt, die im Jahr 2022 vermutlich eine große Rolle spielen werden:

Trend #1 Fokus auf nachhaltige Produktion​Klimaneutralität, Emissionsfreiheit und Ressourceneffizienz sind branchenübergreifend globale Themen. Regierungen auf der ganzen Welt setzen Strategien und Vorschläge zur Erreichung der Klimaneutralität in den Vordergrund. Und die Industrie spielt bei diesen Plänen eine wichtige Rolle.






In Europa zielt der Green Deal darauf ab, die Treibhausgasemissionen bis 2030 um mindestens 55% zu senken. Ein wichtiger Pfeiler dieses Deals ist der doppelte Fokus auf den grünen und digitalen Wandel der EU-Industrie. In den Vereinigten Staaten gibt es mit E3 (Economy, Energy & Environment) einen Rahmen für technische Unterstützung auf Bundesebene, der dazu beitragen soll, die Produktivität der Hersteller zu steigern und gleichzeitig die Umwelt- und Energiekosten zu senken.

Daher befassen sich immer mehr Hersteller in Zusammenarbeit mit staatlichen Initiativen mit praktischen Anwendungen von Industrie-4.0-Technologien für nachhaltige Produkte und Dienstleistungen. Um global wettbewerbsfähig zu bleiben, liegt der Schwerpunkt zunehmend auf Lösungen, die effizienter arbeitende Maschinen schaffen, um den Energieverbrauch zu senken und weniger Abfall zu produzieren.

Trend #2 Verkauf von Dienstleistungen - nicht von Technologie​Bei Gesprächen über digitale Transformation, Industrie 4.0 und IoT liegt der Schwerpunkt stark auf der Technologie. Welche Tools oder neuen innovativen Technologien brauche ich, um wettbewerbsfähig zu bleiben? An Schlagworten wie künstliche Intelligenz, prädiktive Analytik, digitale Zwillinge - um nur einige zu nennen - kommen wir kaum vorbei. Bei so vielen neuen Technologien, die täglich auf den Markt kommen, ist es leicht, sich auf die Technologie zu konzentrieren und nicht auf die eigentliche Anwendung.





Allerdings sehen wir mehr als je zuvor, dass die Menschen anfangen zu begreifen, dass die Technologie nicht der Ausgangspunkt sein sollte. Es geht darum, die Lösung zu verkaufen - nicht die Technologie.

Es ist nicht einfach, eine Fernzugriffslösung mit Ihrer Maschine zu verkaufen, denn die Kunden erwarten einen ausgezeichneten Service -und Sie tragen die Kosten während der Garantiephase. Wenn Sie jedoch Verbrauchsmaterial (wie z.B. Verpackungsmaterial) liefern, bevor der aktuelle Bestand aufgebraucht ist, um Produktionsstopps zu vermeiden, können Sie das als neuen Service verkaufen. Wie können Sie einen Mehrwert für Ihren Kunden schaffen? Das sollte der Ausgangspunkt für Ihre digitale Innovationsreise sein.

Trend #3 Verstehen von Cybersicherheitsrisiken​Immer mehr Maschinen werden vernetzt, und die Software wird immer komplexer. Dadurch wird es für Cyberkriminelle leichter, in das System einzudringen und Schaden anzurichten, indem sie es hacken oder Ransomware installieren. Im schlimmsten Fall fallen ganze Fabriken aus oder es werden Daten gestohlen, was enorme Auswirkungen auf Ihre Kunden hat und Ihren Ruf schädigt.




Angesichts der zunehmenden Bedrohungen und der hohen finanziellen Schäden, die eine Sicherheitsverletzung mit sich bringt, wird es immer offensichtlicher, dass alle Beteiligten eine Rolle spielen und über ein grundlegendes Sicherheitsverständnis verfügen sollten. Schließlich ist die Sicherheit eine gemeinsame Verantwortung. Anstatt sich nur auf externe IT-Sicherheitspartner zu verlassen, sollten Maschinenbauer darauf achten, ihre Mitarbeiter über die Risiken zu schulen, um die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Sicherheitsvorfalls zu verringern.

Weitere Trends und hilfreiche Tipps zu jedem der vorgestellten Trends gibt es hier.


----------



## spstiger (6 Januar 2022)

Sehr schöne Trends. Beim Thema Nachhaltigkeit wollen wir auch viel machen dieses Jahr, unter anderem bieten wir Ersatzteile für unsere HMI an, damit sie bei einem Bruch der Touchfront nicht weggeworfen sondern repariert werden:
https://www.spstiger.de/Ersatzfront-mit-Toucheinheit-fuer-Kinco-GL070E/KIH.GL070E.TP.NEW

Bei Dienstleistungsdenken und Awareness für Cybersicherheit müssen wir uns noch weiterentwickeln, da werden noch wir Unterstützung brauchen.


----------

